# A Battle Lost



## jeffashman (May 16, 2021)

We have an abundance of Mudbugs (Crawdads, Crayfish) around here, and they come out of their tunnels at night, at their own peril.


MudbugClaw by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


----------



## PJM (May 17, 2021)

A tough way to live.  Nice shot.


----------



## jeffashman (May 17, 2021)

PJM said:


> A tough way to live.  Nice shot.


Thank you!


----------



## Soocom1 (May 17, 2021)

There is cove of butter in the distance.... 

 



Nice catch!


----------



## Scott Whaley (May 17, 2021)

jeffashman said:


> We have an abundance of Mudbugs (Crawdads, Crayfish) around here, and they come out of their tunnels at night, at their own peril.
> 
> 
> MudbugClaw by Jeff Ashman, on Flickr


That makes me hungry!


----------



## jeffashman (May 17, 2021)

Soocom1 said:


> There is cove of butter in the distance....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## K9Kirk (May 22, 2021)

Nice shot. As a kid friends and I would walk down streams turning over flat rocks for crawdads. Then we would dig a small pit and put two of them inside it and watch them battle. Maybe better entertainment than WWF.


----------



## jeffashman (May 22, 2021)

K9Kirk said:


> Nice shot. As a kid friends and I would walk down streams turning over flat rocks for crawdads. Then we would dig a small pit and put two of them inside it and watch them battle. Maybe better entertainment than WWF.


Thanks! The place is littered with claws and shells. That Night Heron isn’t going hungry.


----------

